# Kiekegaard in '08



## B.J. (Apr 24, 2008)

[video=youtube;1uYO0vsI6UM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uYO0vsI6UM[/video]


----------



## Poimen (Apr 24, 2008)

Loved it thank you! 

I just finished reading Sproul's "Consequences of Ideas" yesterday so that really resonated with what I learned.


----------



## Grymir (Apr 24, 2008)

These ads are GREAT!! I'm having a nominal moment!


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 24, 2008)

I experienced fear and trembling as I attempted to summon up to courage to engage in my own teleological suspension of the ethical.

[In other words, sorry about your wallet, Timothy. I decided that God wanted me to transcend petty morality for the sake of all of the great ministry I could do with all of the new books available from monergism.com and the like.]


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## Grymir (Apr 24, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> I experienced fear and trembling as I attempted to summon up to courage to engage in my own teleological suspension of the ethical.
> 
> [In other words, sorry about your wallet, Timothy. I decided that God wanted me to transcend petty morality for the sake of all of the great ministry I could do with all of the new books available from monergism.com and the like.]


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 24, 2008)

For all:

[video=youtube;79vdlEcWxvM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79vdlEcWxvM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Staphlobob (Apr 25, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> For all:
> 
> YouTube - Monty Python Philosophy Football



I'm upset with the Greek's for their obvious ploy to make the most of ontological illusion. Kant was right!!!


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 25, 2008)

Hillarious!


----------



## Blue Tick (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 25, 2008)

I love how they throw in Beckenbaur...


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 25, 2008)

Grymir said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > I experienced fear and trembling as I attempted to summon up to courage to engage in my own teleological suspension of the ethical.
> ...



Glad you can still laugh about it Timothy. If it makes it any easier to swallow, you can borrow my new copy of Bavinck, Vol. 4 when it comes. I'll be spending most of my time with the complete set of John Owen. Oh, and your ATM code quit working. What's with that anyhow?


----------

